#ubuntu-gnome-devel 2014-01-14
<ggvaberi> hi
<ggvaberi> anybody hear?
<ggvaberi> I need to write bash script and need some gnome theme setting. for example icon-theme. I use gsettings command for it but not sure if this command is stable part of gnome.
